

Show HN our new project: The shipping industry will never be the same. - transportit
http://transportit.org

======
kiwidrew
It's hard to tell what your target market is. Much of the marketing material
on your website seems to be aimed at general consumers with difficult-to-ship
items. How much "hand holding" do you offer them, given the fact that
owner/operator truck drivers aren't really known for their high standard of
customer service? Why would I use your site instead of a specialist transport
company?

Your homepage is far too busy, and I think there is too much reliance on
images which don't add any value to the content. Try this exercise: try to
write a caption for each image you have. If it is hard to come up with one
that makes sense and fits with the rest of your content, the image probably
isn't adding value.

------
transportit
We wanted to share Transport IT with the HN community because we feel it is
something that will have a huge impact on global logistics as our platform has
the capability to wisely use up excess trucking capacity that may otherwise be
wasted in inefficient transport operations. A huge economic waste that has
plagued the transportation industry its entire lifetime.

------
fbpcm
very similar to uShip

